

Ambition – sci-fi short promoting the Rosetta mission by ESA - ajuc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32vlOgN_3QQ#t=320

======
ajuc
Making of is nice, too:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sRDHO1dCtc&src_vid=32vlOgN_...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sRDHO1dCtc&src_vid=32vlOgN_3QQ&feature=iv&annotation_id=channel%3A5448876a-0000-25fc-8e3b-001a113d44e8)

Quote from member of the team:

"I'm very surprised you need something like this at all now. Mankind sends a
probe into space to catch a comet and land on it, and we need great director,
film and actors to convince people this is interesting".

